# Speaker wire help.



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am running new speaker wire from my deck to my speakers in my door. I have a 1995 ford probe gt. How do I run the cable through the door. I know I have to run it through the rubber hose where all the other wires run through but I don't know how to remove it or how to push wire through since it is a tight space. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a molex plug on the door and the post next to it, you will need to make a hole in them with a drill bit. Once you get through the molex than the wires feed right through the rubber boot, its not easy but can be done. Alos you can just go out side of them for speed too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

metal coat hanger.....


----------



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know what a molex plug is, but I don't want to drill through anything because of the tight space and all the wires. I think I'll try the coat hanger trick and maybe some vasaline to help with it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what I usually do is run the coat hanger all the wat through then tape the speaker wire to one end and pull it through all the way then cut the tape off, voila, through the door boot.


----------

